# A Challenge (Pt. II)



## Beorn (Dec 31, 2001)

Sir Gawain posted A Challenge for people to have a little friendly competition. I said I'd write the program...Now...There are two Teams: Team 1, and Team 2. I didn't give them names for the specific reason of not wanting to segregate the forum into groups.

Well, I've written about 75% of the Judge's program, which is the hardest part....

I'm going to start the player's programs in an hour or so...

So far, I'm structuring it like this:
There will be X amount of people on each team (I don't know how many people will play...read on). The Judge will pose all the questions. The Judge can see all that the players say. The Judge can choose to talk to everyone, Team 1, or Team 2. The teams can talk among themselves, to the Judge, or to everyone. One person on the team will have to press the answer button, type the answer, and hit enter. The answer is sent to the Judge, who simply decides if it is correct. If it is, both teams go onto the next question. If it isn't the other team has a chance to get it right. If both teams get it wrong, they both skip the question, no one gets a poing...When the Judge finishes all the questions, whomever has the most points, wins (Yeah, I'm serious)

A transcript of the session will be available.

Here are some rules that might be established:

No one playing can give questions to the Judge.
No questions that are unanswered/debatable will be allowed (Do Balrogs have wings?, What is Tom Bombadil?, Is Gandalf's death & resurrection representative of Christ?, et al)
The tie breaker will be a medium-hard question, and whoever answers first wins....

It should be scheduled two weeks in advance...Gimme a few days to work all the bugs out...

Now, to the royal pain in the arse part of the post:
Who wants to play? What team do you want to be on? Who wants to be Judge?

Now...I'll probably post it and no one will want to do it...and I'll have two perfectly good programs on hand...


----------



## Talierin (Dec 31, 2001)

I'll play. I don't mind being judge, if someone (neutral, of course) will give me a list of questions to ask. I hate making up questions on my own.


----------



## Moonbeams (Dec 31, 2001)

Count me in! If the time suits me, if I'm not working, I'd love to play! I wouldn't mind being a Judge, either... concidering I'm still new here and thus objective


----------



## Beorn (Jan 1, 2002)

Ummm...Tal...I've bad news. It's not going to run on a Mac. If you have a computer with Windows (anything: 3.11, 5, 98, 2000, Me, Xp, NT) and a connection to the internet, then it should be fine. But I seriously doubt it'll run (considering the fact that my program uses *Win*sock which is a standard for *Win*dows).


----------



## Talierin (Jan 1, 2002)

fink... 




(ooo, a pointless post!)


----------

